# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Ẩm thực của hoàng đế Trung Hoa xưa - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

Ẩm thực của vua chúa Trung Quốc ngày xưa quá cầu kỳ, tốn kém nhưng trái lại các nguyên thủ quốc gia của Trung Quốc thời hiện đại lại chú trọng ăn uống đơn giản nhưng bảo đảm sức khoẻ.Ngay từ thời nhà Thương (thế kỷ XVI-XV trước Công nguyên), có một đầu bếp tên là Duẩn Y, người từng chế biến 8 món ăn nổi tiếng (trư bát trân) từ các loại thịt: lợn, dê, chó và nấu món "canh thuốc" quốc bảo, giúp vua Thương khỏi ốm, thể lực được khôi phục dồi dào, sắc mặt hồng hào. Tài nấu ăn của ông làm hài lòng mấy đời vua nên khiến cho ông được phong chức "Phụ Bật" (tương đương tể tướng) và khi mất, nhà vua cho phép cử hành tang lễ của ông theo nghi thức dành cho thiên tử.


Món ăn được trang trí rất cầu kì trong ẩm thực Trung Hoa 

Đời nhà Chu, trong cung đình đã xuất hiện 4 loại y quan khác nhau trong đó có quan Thực y (chuyên lo ẩm thực để chữa bệnh). Việc ăn uống của Vua được coi là một bộ phận trọng yếu của lễ chế, mối quan tâm hàng đầu là nghệ thuật nấu nướng của các đầu bếp. Thời Nguyên, đã có bộ sách "Ẩm thiện chính yếu", tài liệu chuyên sâu về dinh dưỡng học, chủ trương kết hợp y khoa và ẩm thực.

Số người chăm lo cho bữa ăn của vua khá đông và được chọn lọc khá kỹ. Thời nhà Thanh, chỉ những người Mãn tộc, cha truyền con nối mới được chọn làm đầu bếp để tránh làm hại vua. Trong chuyến tuần du của vua Càn Long đi về phương Đông, diễn ra từ tháng 7 - 9/1777, số đầu bếp đã trên 30 người. Để lo bữa ăn cho hoàng cung (nhà Thanh), đội quân nhà bếp khá đông đảo, đã có lúc lên tới 4.100 người. Theo quy định lúc đó, mỗi bữa ăn của vua 108 món, tương đương là hoàng thái hậu, còn hoàng hậu 96 món, hoàng phi 64 món. Mãi sau này đến cuối thời Tuyên Thống, do nhà vua còn nhỏ tuổi nên giảm xuống còn 26 món cho mỗi bữa.

Sở thích của vua, hoàng hậu trong việc ăn uống, cũng làm khổ nhiều người.Thời nhà Minh, có loại cá ở Vũ Xương nổi tiếng thơm ngon, được xếp bậc nhất trong các món ăn hảo hạng của Giang Nam. Kinh đô đóng ở Bắc Kinh, khoảng cách từ nơi có cá ngon đến đây khoảng 3.000 dặm đường, nhưng do vua thích nên có qui định thời gian vận chuyển cá chỉ có 44 giờ để bảo đảm cá còn tươi roi rói, điều này đã khiến những người làm nhiệm vụ chuyên chở phải suốt ngày trên đường dòng dã, có một số người đã phải bỏ mạng trong cuộc hành trình vất vả.

Tương tự, thời Đường, để chiều lòng Dương Quý Phi, người ưa thích ăn trái vải (lệ chi) từ Quảng Đông, Đường Minh Hoàng đã ra lệnh vào mùa vải phải mang trái vải từ đó về Trường An (nơi vua ngự) trong khoảng 4 - 5 ngày. Để làm được yêu cầu này, phải thiết lập nhiều trạm chuyển tiếp trên lộ trình với những người cưỡi những con tuấn mã phi như gió trên đường trường để quả vải đến nơi, vỏ chưa bị thâm héo.

Chuyện lãng phí, phô trương cũng thật quái đản: Theo truyền thuyết, vua Trụ cho đào một chiếc hồ rộng có thể chèo thuyền, ở trong cung rồi đổ rượu đầy vào đó, ven hồ hàng cây treo đầy thịt. Khi nghe tiếng trống lệnh, những người trong cung đều phải cúi xuống hồ, uống rượu như trâu, bò uống nước rồi vịn tay lấy thịt ăn, một số người say xỉn, chúi xuống chết trên hồ rượu, trong lúc đó Trụ Vương cùng người thiếp yêu quí là Hồ Hỷ My, ngồi trên thành cao, nhìn cảnh đó, cười đùa vui vẻ (!). Riêng bữa tiệc của Từ Hy Thái Hậu đón Tết Nguyên đán năm Giáp Tý (1874) để chiêu đãi phái đoàn sứ thần các nước phương Tây thì quả thực hiếm có trên đời.

Với 400 quan khách được mời, bà đã sử dụng đến 1.750 người phục vụ và đại tiệc tuy chỉ kéo dài hơn 1 tuần (từ giao thừa đến sáng 8 Tết) nhưng đã phải chuẩn bị trước từ 11 tháng. Thực đơn gồm 140 món, mỗi ngày xấp xỉ 20 món sơn hào hải vị, trong đó nổi bật nhất các món:

*Sâm thử:* Chuột (có tài liệu nói là chuột bạch) được nuôi từ khi đẻ bằng loại sâm cực quý. Lứa F1, F2 cũng nuôi bằng sâm như cũ, đến chuột bao tử của F3 mới làm món ăn. Nhìn những con chuột đỏ hỏn cựa quậy, thực khách phương Tây rất sợ nhưng Từ Hy đã ăn ngon lành để động viên khách.

*Não hầu (óc khỉ):* Đây là loại khỉ sống trên núi Thiên Hoa, chuyên ăn trái lê đặc biệt có ở vùng này, nên thịt khỉ có đặc tính chữa được các bệnh tê liệt nhưng óc khỉ còn quý hơn. Khỉ bắt được, nuôi bằng loại thức ăn tinh khiết và hàng ngày được tắm rửa sạch sẽ. Đến bữa, khỉ này được bôi hương liệu thơm phức, rồi uống một loại dược liệu đặc biệt nhằm tập trung tất cả tinh tuý lên não. Khỉ nhốt trong lồng và được các nội thị với động tác thuần thục, dùng chiếc búa ngà gõ xuống đầu khỉ để làm chết và phủ lên trên đó một tấm lụa chỉ chừa một lỗ nhỏ vừa đủ cho một chiếc thìa bạc chọc vào múc não khỉ và dội qua nước sâm nóng cho tái rồi ăn.

*Món trư xương:* Một giống heo đặc biệt, chỉ có ở vùng Phúc Châu, chuyên ăn loại củ hoành tinh mọc dưới chân núi Châu Tịch Xương, không nơi nào có được. Heo được tiến cống về triều đình, nuôi bằng thức ăn bổ dưỡng, cho sinh sản, đến đời thứ ba mới lấy loại heo sữa này, ướp ba ngày với các loại dược liệu quý nhất và sau đó đem chưng cách thuỷ, làm món đãi khách. Khách phương Tây rất thích thú vì thịt cực mềm và mùi vị thơm ngon tuyệt vời.

*Khổng noãn:* Món này là trứng công, một loại chỉ làm tổ trên cành cao hoặc vách núi cheo leo. Do công hung dữ, bảo vệ trứng quyết liệt nên phải huấn luyện bầy khỉ, hiểu được lệnh của người chỉ huy, leo lên vách núi tìm cách lấy trộm trứng công đem về chế biến món ăn. Có tài liệu nói bát trân dùng trong đại yến còn có món nem công, một món được chế biến không qua nấu nướng mà bằng sự lên men vi sinh giữa thịt đùi công giã mịn và các gia vị có tính nóng như: riềng, tỏi, hạt tiêu... Loại này không chỉ bổ dưỡng mà còn có tính chất giải độc.

*Ngoài ra còn có món:* Tượng tinh (tinh khí của voi). Voi được nặn từ các tổ yến nấu với nước thang nhân sâm + nước lê Vân Nam + tinh bột lọc Cát Châu Phấn và nấu chín. Tinh khí voi được các đầu bếp lành nghề đặt trong bụng voi. Khách ăn chỉ cần dùng một mũi kim vàng, chọc vào bụng voi, tinh dịch theo đó chảy vào đầy chén lọc để uống.Ẩm thực của vua chúa ngày xưa quá cầu kỳ, tốn kém nhưng trái lại các nguyên thủ quốc gia của Trung Quốc thời hiện đại lại chú trọng ăn uống đơn giản nhưng bảo đảm sức khỏe.

Báo "Liên hiệp buổi sáng" (Singapore), dẫn lời bà Tăng Húc Viên, chủ nhiệm Khoa dinh dưỡng Bệnh viện Bắc Kinh, liệt kê thực đơn của các vị lãnh đạo ở Trung Nam Hải chỉ là nửa ly sữa, một đĩa rau nhỏ, một ổ bánh mỳ, một chén cháo nhỏ hay bát canh hạt sen vào bữa sáng, buổi trưa là cơm ủ đậu đỏ hay bo bo với hơn 10 loại rau cải luộc trong nồi đất, buổi tối chỉ có một tô cháo trắng và cá diếc vo viên nhúng với củ cải thái sợi. Khẩu phần ăn dựa trên nguyên tắc ít thịt và mỡ, nhiều chất xơ, thường là hấp, luộc, không có chiên nướng, chuộng các loại đậu, mè, hồ đào còn rượu ưa dùng: rượu nho.

_Nguồn: dulichtrungquoc_

(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## Mituot

Cầu kỳ thật
Đúng là chỉ có vua chúa mới được thưởng thức
Mà cầu kỳ như thế có khi mất cả buổi mới làm xong mà đến khi ăn thấy các vị vua 
chúa chỉ gắp 1 ,2 miếng là thôi chuyển món khác hjc 
Bây giờ thì phổ biến hơn rồi

----------


## didierdrogtu

Cầu kỳ nhưng cực kinh khủng !!!

----------


## thientai206

ăn toàn những thứ bổ mà sao không thấy vị vua nào sống thọ ?

----------


## dung89

Trang trí cầu kì thế

----------

